# Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Cigar Review - The Natural Wrapper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This robusto I'm smoking now has a natural or EMS wrapper, their are 3 wrapper types for the Lot 23. This cigar looks great and smokes perfectly. T...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Cigar Review - The Natural Wrapper


----------

